# What i can use to stop the sliding doors making that horrible scratching!!



## scouseraver (Aug 21, 2009)

So the sand gets in the viv doors, any ideas how to stop it going CHKCHKHKKHCKHCCCC!!!! when i open the doors. apart from hoovering it everyday???????????? i was thinking some thin strips of foam. Sam


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

I would ove to know this too, it drive me insane!!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

scouseraver said:


> So the sand gets in the viv doors, any ideas how to stop it going CHKCHKHKKHCKHCCCC!!!! when i open the doors. apart from hoovering it everyday???????????? i was thinking some thin strips of foam. Sam


The glass would just tear it up I think. The only way i have come across so far is just to keep it clean. Another option would be to make something to stop the sand getting out and in to the runners.


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe hoover it out and then be extra careful not to tip sand into the runners? Not sure coz it's my sister who has the sand-dwelling creature, but i think it'd work if you were overly careful.


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

Hoover is the only way i would think..


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

Hoovering is the only way i found when i had sand, and got slate now and dont miss that at all. Use to hoover everyday just to clear the runners


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

my lizards are so annoying!! especially the bosc monitor who throws soil around the viv left right and centre 24/7!

i suppose you could maybe get some adhesive plastic (like the coloured sheets u had in school) and stick it behind the glass so it makes the plinth on the inside bigger. so then when their walking around and kicking the sand in the runners they can't cos the plastics in the way? :2thumb:

...just be careful when removing stuff from the vivarium obviously... :whistling2:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't use sand. Simples:gasp:


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Don't use sand. Simples:gasp:


even if sand isn't used many people still use steralised top soil/cocofibre etcc...think of a monitor...u couldnt really put a bosc on lino lol!


----------



## MrMorelia (Apr 15, 2011)

change the sand, hoover out all the crap and lube the bottom runner with baby oil..

smooth as silk and quiet as a mouse : victory:

i recommend a viv lock though if you do this


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMorelia said:


> change the sand, hoover out all the crap and *lube the bottom runner with baby oil..*
> 
> smooth as silk and quiet as a mouse : victory:
> 
> i recommend a viv lock though if you do this


 Always handy to have around...:whistling2:


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

scouseraver said:


> So the sand gets in the viv doors, any ideas how to stop it going CHKCHKHKKHCKHCCCC!!!! when i open the doors. apart from hoovering it everyday???????????? i was thinking some thin strips of foam. Sam


My skink kicks the sand into the runners all the time. To much hassle having to hoover the runners out 2 or 3 times daily, I use a balloon pump. A few puffs onto the runners and the sand is soon gone. :2thumb:


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

i took my glass out and put elecrical tape on the bottom.... i just replace it when it gets worn. And hoover the runners now and then.. maybe once monthish seems to work


----------



## scouseraver (Aug 21, 2009)

i like the baby oil idea, i went and had a look, closest thing i can find is KY that should do  might combine the 2, KY and electrical tape!! Ive got viv locks on all my stuff anywho. Sam


----------

